# bench dog hand planes



## buckbuster31

I just noticed the bench dog hand planes on rockler and seemed to be a great value. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## 33706

Link or picture, please.


----------



## buckbuster31

http://www.rockler.com/bench-dog-tools-40-401-no-4-smoothing-plane


----------



## bandit571

Might ask Stumpy Nubs, since he has the #4 and block plane set.


----------



## JayT

No experience. Bench Dog brand is owned by Rockler, so I'm wondering if they are trying to come out with some of their own Chinese tools to compete with Wood River tools from Woodcraft.


----------



## buckbuster31

ok, im definitely wanting to get a decent plane in that range…what brand do you all recommend. I will give you a little back ground…I have built several large farm house tables for people and sometimes my glue joint will be off by 1/32 of an inch or so and need something to smooth it close before sanding.


----------



## 33706

> No experience. Bench Dog brand is owned by Rockler, so I m wondering if they are trying to come out with some of their own Chinese tools to compete with Wood River tools from Woodcraft.
> 
> - JayT


India, according to user testimonials. Not for my money.


----------



## JayT

> ok, im definitely wanting to get a decent plane in that range…what brand do you all recommend. I will give you a little back ground…I have built several large farm house tables for people and sometimes my glue joint will be off by 1/32 of an inch or so and need something to smooth it close before sanding.
> 
> - buckbuster31


For large table tops, I'd recommend a larger plane than a #4. Something like a #5-1/2 or #6 works great for flattening larger surfaces. The longer sole helps keep things flat and consistent. A #4 is generally intended for final smoothing and the shorter sole helps it get in the small imperfections. A#5 would be OK, but is still a bit small for good large panel flattening, IMHO.

Best bang for the buck is vintage. If you haven't used hand planes before, I highly recommend getting one from someone who knows how to tune them so that it works well right out of the box. DonW is an LJ member that does a lot of buying and selling and would get you something that would work well at a good price. He's showing a #6 and a few #5 sizes on his website right now.

If you prefer to look at new planes, then Lie-Nielsen and Veritas from Lee Valley are the top of the line of what is out there. You will pay quite a bit more, but will have a fabulous tool. Wood River planes from Woodcraft are Chinese knock-offs of the LN design. By most reports, they are pretty well made and can work just fine if you want to go that route. They are less expensive than LN or Veritas, but still cost far more than a good vintage plane.


----------



## buckbuster31

I will try to pm him


----------



## CaptainKlutz

I know this thread started in January 2017, but I never saw any Bench Dog planes in store or catalog after this thread started? More than 1 year has passed?

Today I see a *new Rockler Flyer* listing 'NEW' Bench Dog planes available in early August?
Seems really strange to me. Why the delay? Why no more information about them back in 2017?
Why no advance tool reviews yet?

Other wood working forums all had similar threads that started about same time, and have zero additional activity since? What is going on? IMHO - A company the size of Rockler would have to be stupid to allow a new product introduction to drag on for over a year, and never post a single review?

This product introduction delay and secrecy made me curious, 
so I decided to poke around WWW for more information, and here is what I found:

All I know it what is posted on Rocker site, that these are supposed to be made in India.

There are 2 well known plane makers in India; Anant and Groz, and I wondered if one of them was actual mfg?
But neither appears to sell planes similar to Bench Dog with Norris style adjuster. 
Also, Groz does not carry a full line of plane sizes to match Bench dog sizes. 


Then I found an obscure 2013 tool review from India introducing a new plane mfg company, New Delhi based Shobha Industries.

Looking at the Shobha site, I find the part numbers for Shobha planes are same as Bench Dog planes on Rocker site, then I noticed that they offer planes with both Norris style cap and traditional Stanley lever cap; BINGO! 
Maybe I found the Bench Dog mfg source?

Anyone with hands one information care to comment?

Who is going to be first to buy one of each from Rockler and post meaningful review(s)?

The introductory prices on all planes is just below Qiangsheng/WoodRiver planes clone LN planes available from China, curious if they have same/better/worse quality?

As I stare at various web descriptions on planes, I notice that Bench Dog plane blades are softer than other premium planes with A2 blades, and Shobha site specifies simply carbon steel. IMHO - If these planes are supposed to compete with other premium planes using only a soft blade that requires more time sharpening, then the product designers made a mistake. These either need to be same/less price as a new Stanley, or include a premium tool steel blade.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rink

At a recent woodworking workshop I attended, someone brought a Bench Dog plane that she had just purchased. After some sole flattening and blade sharpening, it was a very good plane.


----------



## Chemie555

I have two. I love them. Came certified glad. Great steel- wide thick and heavy.


















Absolutely love mine. I have a 4 bench and a 5 smoothing.


----------



## therealSteveN

Got a Rockler email today with notation about their Bench Dog planes being on sale.

On several of them they are offering as a bonus a low angle block with the larger plane. Low $$$$$$$$ Hopefully this thread gets a few more owner responses. I love me some LV/Veritas planes, but Lord they are costy. I do NOT have a #62 low angle Jack, and have gotten along without, but have wished for one…........and except for price…..


----------



## pottz

just got a couple a month or so ago but have not had time to really test or tune them up.they are well made heavy duty planes and look like they should perform quite well.comparing them next to my veritas planes i like what i see.when i get a chance to really use them ill post a review.i was lucky they were on sale when i bought mine also.


----------



## Holbs

> Got a Rockler email today with notation about their Bench Dog planes being on sale.
> 
> On several of them they are offering as a bonus a low angle block with the larger plane. Low $$$$$$$$ Hopefully this thread gets a few more owner responses. I love me some LV/Veritas planes, but Lord they are costy. I do NOT have a #62 low angle Jack, and have gotten along without, but have wished for one…........and except for price…..
> 
> - therealSteveN


I bought Stanley low angle jack plane last summer via Amazon for… um… around $80? Can't remember if they were on sale at the time. It works, no complaints.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog

For just a bit more, I think I will stick with LN as my kids will no doubt be able to sell them for more than I paid for them when I am dust. Also with LN, the blades are a known metal (A2 tool steel) and consistently hardened. Finally, the extra 30% in cost goes to pay employees local to me. By all means if you live where the Rockler products are made, support them.


----------



## DannyW

I see the bench dog planes on sale but the packages including the low angle block plane are xactly the same price as the 2 planes together, so there is no savings (bonus plane?). For example the combo with No. 4 plane is $192 but the No. 4 ($112) plus the block plane ($80) come out to the same price. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't get all mathy on them, DannyW… lawl.


----------



## pottz

> I see the bench dog planes on sale but the packages including the low angle block plane are xactly the same price as the 2 planes together, so there is no savings (bonus plane?). For example the combo with No. 4 plane is $192 but the No. 4 ($112) plus the block plane ($80) come out to the same price. Or am I missing something?
> 
> - DannyW


no your not unless i am too,there just pushing the block plane but your paying for it,at the sale price but not free.i thought it sounded too good.


----------



## BillWhite

I'll stick with my old Stanleys. Remember that I said "OLD".


----------



## Cheno

I purchased the #4 last week. I took it home and was going to prepare it for use. I immediately noticed that it's box indicated the product is 'Made in India'. The product does come with specs and a nice sock for storage, however that is where the quality ended. The area underneath the frog area was full of casting debris. The area around the mouth was coarse. The throat is not adjustable as in the Stanley, Woodriver or Lie Nielson products. The brass cap was marred and the machining of the blade and cap showed striations or grain direction not parallel with the line of the plane.

After an hour or so of observation, I elected to return the plane and have since purchased a Stanley Sweetheart for the same amount with far superior quality.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Thanks. 
So typical random India cast iron quality similar to Groz/Avant. Saw same thing in models on display in store.



> The throat is not adjustable as in the Stanley, Woodriver or Lie Nielson products.
> - Cheno


???
Have never seen a single Stanley, Woodriver, Lie Nielson, or Veritas #4 hand plane with an adjustable mouth.

Block planes with adjustable throat? yes. 
Bevel up, low angle planes (#62)? yes
Bevel down bench lanes (#1-#8)? no, never.

Are you referring to frog adjustment screw? The one that moves the frog to set the mouth opening in front of blade? The Rockler manual shows that Bench Dog planes have this feature, just like the other folks.

Color me confused.

BTW - Still waiting for direct comparison between Bench Dog plane blade steel (sharpness/longevity), .vs. A2 or PM11 found on other planes in market?

Worse, these have been in market for 2 years now, and still no direct comparison with other planes? And only glowing reviews from retailer's site that is well documented as heavily filtering out most negative reviews.

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

ANANT A-4, under the frog..









and face of the frog









and, a look at the sole









Taken for a test drive…









soooo…









Any of this look like the bench Dog?


----------



## Rink

> At a recent woodworking workshop I attended, someone brought a Bench Dog plane that she had just purchased. After some sole flattening and blade sharpening, it was a very good plane.
> 
> - Rink


I had posted the above some time ago. I just saw that my workshop instructor who had worked on the Bench Dog plane, has now reviewed another plane in depth for Popular Woodworking, and also commented on the Bench Dog:


----------



## KevinRay

Recently bought a #5 low angle jack, made by bench dog. Frog was not parallel to the sole, visibly. So when making depth adjustments, the left side of the blade will always project further out then the right side. Returning it, the LN is only $45 more.

Funny it comes with an inspection sheet and measurements taken to ensure accuracy, but then overlook an obvious defect.


----------



## OSU55

Sounds like bench dog planes are too expensive and not worth the risk of possibly getting a good one. No different than buying a used Stanley which is a lot less $.


----------



## bandit571

Walk into Menard's…there is a Record #4 for sale…$20…....Seems Irwin/Marples is selling hand planes, now…


----------



## OleGrump

Buckbuster, I got some Anant (India) planes 20 years ago, when I was making a "Y2K Traditional Tool Kit". Was skeptical at first, but they're good, usable planes, and fairly easy on the wallet. I'm even happy with their version of the moving fillister plane.

Thought it would something of slap in the face to all this "cyber technology" to assemble a set of traditional style tools still available in 1999. Besides, they kept telling us everything was going to stop functioning at midnight 12/31/1999, so it was better to be prepared…… LOL


----------

